# Project To a Close...Big thank you & Special thanks!



## Guanjin Peter (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/gjfeng/user1.xls
Support file: http://www.geocities.com/gjfeng/template.xls
Functions:
Upload template.xls into user1.xls(main sheet)
Update main sheet into db sheet
Export file from nvT sheet into an external file (date.xls)
Special thanks to those who contribute to this project and make this possible. I couldn't have done it without you guys, thank you for making it possible! I owe it to you!
In no particular order:
Jindon: Sorry for the many troubles I caused you, thank you so much for helping me so many times! I deeply appreciate it!
Peter_SSs: Your valuable input has help me alot of times! Thanks!
http://www.geocities.com/gjfeng/user1.xls
Support file: http://www.geocities.com/gjfeng/template.xls

Functions:
Upload template.xls into user1.xls(main sheet)
Update main sheet into db sheet
Export file from nvT sheet into an external file (date.xls)

Special thanks to those who contribute to this project and make this possible. I couldn't have done it without you guys, thank you for making it possible! I owe it to you!
In no particular order:
*Jindon*: Sorry for the many troubles I caused you, thank you so much for helping me so many times! I deeply appreciate it!
*Peter_SSs*: Your valuable input has help me alot of times! Thanks!
*Mikerickson*: The formulas on R*C*, really really helped me sharpen up my programming. You left one of the biggest impact in programming concepts in my life! Thank you!
*Schielrn*: The help you gave me in formulas, really made a difference in my programming. Thanks!
*Hawaiian_harry*: Sorry for multiple posts and the trouble I've caused. I've wisen up due to you pointing out my mistakes. Thanks!
*VOG_II*:You helped me solve my buggy programs! Thank you so much!
*Dafan*: Thank you so much your various help you've given me! I've got it to work because you tirelessly corrected my coding!
*John w*: You helped me when I was in deep crisis! I was really stuck! I'll never forget that, thank you!
*Northwolves: *Another guy who gave me a timely rescue. Thank you!
*Norie: *Your valuable help is not forgotten, thank you!
*Case Germany*: You helped me in times of need! Thank you!
*Lasw10*: Thank you for your valuable help! 
*Freezefi*z: She's an invaluable partner, helped me save alot of work!
*Richard_schollar*
*Padawan*
*Stormseed*
*Fazza*
*PaddyD*
*Michael M*
*Right_Click*
*Domski*
*HarryS*
*Damon Ostrander*
*zzJasonzz*
*mvptomlinson*
*agihcam*
*lionelnz*
*Gerald Higgins*
*Alexander Barnes*

If you did contribute but not mentioned, my apologies. i really really really value the help you've given me. Thanks!


----------

